# wether with fish tail teat



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Would this disqualify the wether from being shown in 4H classes?
Were considering a wether but his breeder advised us of this fish tail teat.

Are wethers even allowed to show?

Thanks!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Fish tail TEAT????????

Fish tail (tail) is a cooper def. Can you get a picture?

I have not ever heard of that before.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Do you mean a spur teat? What breed is he?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

what breed are we talking about?
http://abga.org/teat-structure.php number 13 is a fish tail teet. Honestly, if he is being shown in a market class (which is the only boer weathers shown in 4h) then I highly doubt they will say anything about it..


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Its a mini nubian.

I dont have a picture to post, as we havent decided if we will get him or not yet.

From what I'm finding wethers arent shown at all unless they are pygmy in 4H. Thats sad...


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Pygmy goats, fiber Goats and of course market goats for the wethers. 

I have never seen a dairy goat wether at a show.


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

So that must be why everyone wants Does. I thought the kids could take a wether in showmanship class. I wouldnt think it would have mattered the gender of the goat in Showmanship class. (Fitting and Showing).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you are talking about for a 4H class, most 4H classes make you show the goat in a class other then showmenship, that si why they don't do the wethers. 

I agree with you, but the rules are pretty stinky. :sigh: 

That is why we shoed cashmere goats, the wethers tend to really produce better Cashmere then the does or bucks becuase they are not working as hard, (rut or carring the babies)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Here in KY, wethers are limited to market classes only. I 'think' kids can show them in showmanship only, but usually they show them in one of the other classes.
I'm sure each state is very different.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How weird at our fair all breeds of wethers can be shown. Nigerians and Pygmies are shown as pets. Everything else is shown as meat. It is also divided dairy wethers from meat wethers. Even if the goat is 1% meat breed they have to be shown as meat. Then at the end the Dairy wether and the meat wether go head to head for over all grand champion meat goat. I won reserve overall meat goat with a nubian wether way back when I showed a goat. That was probably 10-12 years ago.


----------



## gatorgirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow! Lucky Roger, I wish they did that everywhere. Wethers can be good for something if they would open things up a little like that.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I guess I thought it was like that everywhere. It is weird to me that it isn't like that. So what do people do with their wethers? That must be why I have seen people talk about getting free bottle baby wethers, or $10. Here you can pay a fortune for a nice boer wether for jackpot/ 4-H shows. One breeder actually charges more for her wethers then her does when its 4-H time.


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

You need to check with your fair for the rules. In our county, you can show either a wether or a doe as a showmanship animal.


----------

